# SUCCESS!!!!! Finally DP'd now!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

Here's how I did it. But first some background. I first heard about depersonalization about a year ago,and instantly thought "This is for ME!".
So I researched it to learn all I could so I could figure out a way to enter into this altered state of conscioussness.
I finally developed a tchnique that involves meditating on a simple but deep esoteric question,"Why am I ME?".
That was it. And for the last few months I've been doing this (it's my personal mantra now) for about an hour a day,until I feel dp'd ALL THE TIME NOW!!!!!!!  
And this is the really GREAT part.I haven't meditated on "why am I me?" in over two weeks,but not only has the dp not faded at all--it just keeps getting BETTER all by ITSELF now!
So I'm FINALLY there!!!  
But I'm real crious,how to other people get to this blessed state where I am now?
Please share your story with me HERE! How did YOU achieve this remarkable state of being :?: :?: :?: 
Sinserely,Raymond


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Wait.....YOU ARE HAPPY THAT YOU ARE DPed!!!!??????

If so, God help me. Please God help me. Please say this is a joke.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

kelson12 said:


> Wait.....YOU ARE HAPPY THAT YOU ARE DPed!!!!??????
> 
> If so, God help me. Please God help me. Please say this is a joke.


i thought this was gonna be a recovery story, I guess its just another wacko :shock:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

If it's a joke, it's not a funny one.

If your post is serious Raymond, you are not "depersonalized" in the way other members here define the term. If you are trying to equate DP with "enlightenment" of some type - this is not the place to do it. Maybe try "www.Buhddists'R-Us" or something. 
Again, this is not the place to make light of, or consider DP a "blessing" of any kind.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Amen SC....Amen


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Triple amen to that SC.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

You fuckin' idiot. Man that's pissed me off something chronic.

Have a seagull with Tourettes Syndrome on me.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

ALLEWSKETT said:


> Here's how I did it. But first some background. I first heard about depersonalization about a year ago,and instantly thought "This is for ME!".
> So I researched it to learn all I could so I could figure out a way to enter into this altered state of conscioussness.
> I finally developed a tchnique that involves meditating on a simple but deep esoteric question,"Why am I ME?".
> That was it. And for the last few months I've been doing this (it's my personal mantra now) for about an hour a day,until I feel dp'd ALL THE TIME NOW!!!!!!!
> ...


*YOU SAD SAD MAN..........THIS IS NO JOKE FOR ANY OF US....WE LIVE IN CONSTANT FEAR WE DON'T FIND DP FUNNY ITS LIKE LIVING A HORROR STORY NOT A FUNFAIR....SO GROW UP AND CRAWL BACK UNDER THE ROCK YOU CAME OUT FROM*


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Somwhow I doubt this is a joke.
I'm curious though, how is this a 'cool' state of being? Fair enough it might be possible to find it fun whilst under the influenc of drugs for a few hours. But I can't see how this could be anything other than horrific when feeling it all the time. 
Please explain what's fun about having reality ripped away (seemingly permanently) from right under your nose? What's fun about not being able to appreciate all the things you used to like, the things that gave life meaning? What's fun about feeling detatched from loved ones, leaving you feeling utterly alone? 
Granted from a more logical persepctive, happiness and its associated feelings (hope love etc) are good, and sadness and fear (with their associated feelings are bad, and you could say that dp is somewhat neutral. But how in that case can dp lead to happiness in your case, when it has led to sadness and fear in all our cases? Beyond a mere two hour fling with dp whilst on drugs, how can one enjoy dp? I am utterly bewildered by why anyone would _want_ to be permanently dp'ed. 
I can explain why I hate dp: because it detaches me from all the things that are important in my life. 
So can you please explain in a cohesive and rational manner why dp is good in your case.
Granted you can't have angels without demons, as is the case with everyday reality, but I'd rather have angels and demons than nothing at all, which is the case with dp.
I actually do look forward to your response.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Something tells me this guy isn't going to respond. Specially since it was moved to the That's Life section, he may not know where his thread went. But I am extremely interested in hearing his reply.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

some threads shouldnt be moved. they should just be deleted.


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

Hmmmm.. Well, people have all sorts of ways of dealing with things. He could be joking or he could be serious, or he could be trying to deal with his own personal issues. I wouldn't worry about it guys.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

Is this guy for real? I highly doubt it. If he is, then he's certainly got a strange penchant for excessive use of Mr.Caps Lock, exclamation marks and emoticons.

If he's not for real, then he is one sad, sad, man.

Raymond - if that _is_ your real name (I always wanted to say that) - I'd like you to know that you've made what's a bad time for a large number of people even worse, if only for a minute or two.

Well done.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

As much as this upsets members here, there are people(religious) that feel a dissociative state is a good thing. They work at achieving it. I talked to a guy who went to a religious camp and they were taught to meditate to learn to achieve a dp'd state. They consider it a state of enlightenment or something to that effect. To each their own. Obviously this guy needs to find a different forum.


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

He probably confuses DP with something else.


----------

